# curado super free



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys, first post. I have learned alot from this forum. I am impressed with the wealth of knowledge here. I have a question, the CU200 5 bearing, the spool has a sticker that says super free and the pinion gear has the support bearing. Does that make it a 200SF or is there more to the super free system? 
thanks jim


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

calicojim77 said:


> Hey guys, first post. I have learned alot from this forum. I am impressed with the wealth of knowledge here. I have a question, the CU200 5 bearing, the spool has a sticker that says super free and the pinion gear has the support bearing. Does that make it a 200SF or is there more to the super free system?
> thanks jim


 I think by decsription you've got an old greenie CU200BSF. They have a pinion support bearing and no shaft bearing. The BSF's also have the "wiffle spool". IMO the BSF's were smoother in terms of that pinon bearing and longer pinion gear. It gives better support to the spool shaft.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

You can take whatever Dipsay says about reels and reel cleaning to the bank!!!!! He knows his stuff.

Darlene


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

It doesn't have the wiffle spool but it has the shaft bearing. Not a big deal, just curious, it is smooth and casts great. (cleaned bearings and shimano oil)

thanks jim


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

OOOOPPS ! I should have said "Hey guys and gals" sorry.

jim


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

calicojim77 said:


> OOOOPPS ! I should have said "Hey guys and gals" sorry.
> 
> jim


YES...you should have! :biggrin::biggrin: Lesson learned?

Darlene


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lesson learned !!! I knew better


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

I thought the SF had the wiffle spool and the last curado before the D series had the bearing but not the spool to reduce the weight????


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

calicojim77 said:


> It doesn't have the wiffle spool but it has the shaft bearing. Not a big deal, just curious, it is smooth and casts great. (cleaned bearings and shimano oil)
> 
> thanks jim


 That being the case you have the CU200B series. It has a bearing on the shaft that seats into the side of the frame( not a pinion support bearing) there is a sticker that says super free, but its a shaft support bearing instead. no big deal, you can carry more line with that deep spool anyhow..Dip


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*cleaning method*

*got a ? dip*
*I gotta few old curados *
*decided to try brake cleaner on one *
*seemed to work pretty good*
*after spraying blew clean with compressed air*
*little oil *
*spinning like a champ*
*ever use it?*


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> *got a ? dip*
> *I gotta few old curados *
> *decided to try brake cleaner on one *
> *seemed to work pretty good*
> ...


 I've tried using "Reel Scrubber" (which is similar) before and I didnt like the film it left behind. Not saying that it doesn't work, but I like making sure that the frame and other pieces are spotless before I put her back together. I have used a " liquid wrench" on parts that were being difficult before and it works good on getting frozen parts free. But for the most part I've recently been using an anti corrosive lubricant called "Boeshield" that "Speckled" turned me on to. I really like it especially for those MG reels. it leaves a light film on the inside of the frame that protects. That's good especially where that main shaft bearing and pinion bearing sit. Other than that I dont use any aireosals(Spck)...Dip


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Dipsay, sounds like i have the CU200B

jim


----------

